# SW99?



## Vom Kriege (May 5, 2006)

Would someone that has a SW99 or the Walther version please post sideview pics of it with each backstrap installed? Thanks.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I have a SW99, but it is rather a pain to get that pin out, so I'd rather not do it. I'll tell ya, though, that until U feel the grips, the photos won't make much difference to you. U actually have to try it.

Unless you have very large hands, most people just leave the medium one on (the one that comes already installed in the gun). I have small hands, yet I like this best.


----------



## Vom Kriege (May 5, 2006)

Is there one that has a more flat profile?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

The flattest is the smallest, if I remember correctly. But, w/o the curve in the palm of your hand, it doesn't feel right to me.


----------



## Vom Kriege (May 5, 2006)

The curve is in exactly the wrong spot for my hand, and I just can't get a comfortable grip on it. Other than that, I love the pistol.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

U don't have the different grips with yours?


----------



## Vom Kriege (May 5, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> U don't have the different grips with yours?


I don't own one. I handled one in a shop the other day.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Oh, I see.

Well, between the 3, I will bet that U will like one of them. Will they let you at least see the 2 other grips?


----------



## Vom Kriege (May 5, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Oh, I see.
> 
> Well, between the 3, I will bet that U will like one of them. Will they let you at least see the 2 other grips?


I don't know if they even have the other backstraps as this one was used.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

So, how did this turn out?


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

I change to a smaller grip. Fits like a glove


----------

